# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  أثرياء الشرق الأوسط "يلوذون" بالاستثمار في القطع الفنية والأثرية

## حسان القضاة

فيما يُعتبر تناقضاً صارخاً، ترسم الأزمة المالية العالمية المترتبة عن الرهن العقاري صورة مشرقة لدى أثرياء العالم الكبار، فبينما تعاني شرائح كثيرة من المجتمع، خاصة

أكثر...

----------

